# Chizuru Kagura vs. Maki Kagura (hotness battle)



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 7, 2008)

ok so here's round 2 of the hotness KOF battles.

Chizuru Kagura



vs.

Maki Kagura



Who's hotter?

here's a pic of both



(maki on left and Chizuru on right)


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

Chizuru stomps.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Chizuru stomps.

2. They look the same! How can there be different levels of hotness?


----------



## Ork (Mar 7, 2008)

Munsu said:


> 1. Chizuru stomps.



This is epic truth.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 8, 2008)

Munsu said:


> 1. Chizuru stomps.
> 
> 2. They look the same! How can there be different levels of hotness?



well you know if you kind of played the games they have different personalities. and if you notice there is little differences


----------

